# Under The Dome. Serie Tv King



## admin (27 Giugno 2013)

*Serie televisiva americana*, basata sul romanzo di *Stephen King The Dome*. La prima puntata è andata in onda il 24 Giugno.

La *trama*:

Gli abitanti di Chester's Mill si trovano tagliati fuori dal mondo a causa di un invisibile campo di forza che taglia fuori i residenti dal resto del mondo. Un piccolo gruppo di persone cercherà di scoprire il modo attraverso il quale scappare e superare il campo di forza.


Vedi l'allegato 701


----------



## Z A Z A' (28 Giugno 2013)

Dai,vediamoci 'sto pilot.


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Giugno 2013)

Vista la prima puntata, in alcune cose differisce dal libro di King, per ora continuerò a guardarla.


----------



## korma (28 Giugno 2013)

dove la mandano in onda?


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Dicembre 2013)

SOno alle sesta... questo telefilm mi gasa


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Dicembre 2013)

Up nessuno lo ha visto?

Finita prima stagione, aspetto con ansia la seconda


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (7 Dicembre 2013)

Lo volevo vedere ma poi ho avuto da fare questi giorni. C'è l'attore che ha fatto Hank Schrader di Breaking Bad e solo per quello per me vale la pena dargli un'occhiata xD


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Agosto 2014)

Che Serie 

Il tipo di Breaking Bad - Big Jim


----------



## cris (6 Agosto 2014)

raga, che ne pensate? è da vedere?


----------



## cris (6 Agosto 2014)

visto il primo ep... per me è un po come la corazzata Kotiomkin


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Luglio 2015)

Bellissima, l'ho scoperta da poco e sono quasi in pari


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Luglio 2015)

Sempre detto che Barbie è Nocerino..


----------

